# Firefox and real shortcut to get a separated instance



## ohyes (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello 

FreeBSD 10.1 up to date.
Since my before-last `pkg update`/`pkg upgrade` (2015/08/11) I get Firefox crash.
Seems to be OK with the last FF update (2015/08/14).

My question 
I often use with Firefox the "new private windows" with the menu of FF. Also launching other instance with "firefox command line".

During the issue of crash of one... all my Firefox windows were dead.
Why?
Firefox processes are not independent?


----------



## protocelt (Aug 14, 2015)

ohyes said:


> Firefox processes are not independant?


Unfortunately, no. The Firefox Electrolysis project aims to make Firefox a multiprocess browser however. It's still in development at this time.


----------



## kpa (Aug 14, 2015)

Traditionally launching a new process has been viewed as a heavy operation because it involves copying the whole address space of the original process. Even with copy-on-write the operation is heavy because the new process usually has nothing in common with the original. That is why browsers and similar applications are multi-threaded instead of multi-process.


----------



## ohyes (Aug 14, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Unfortunately, no. The Firefox Electrolysis project aims to make Firefox a multiprocess browser however. It's still in development at this time.



Thanks for the link. Nice to know.



kpa said:


> Traditionally launching a new process has been viewed as a heavy operation because it involves copying the whole address space of the original process. Even with copy-on-write the operation is heavy because the new process usually has nothing in common with the original. That is why browsers and similar applications are multi-threaded instead of multi-process.



With a a FreeBSD as daily desktop, I can accept more MB of ram for another FF.
You're right problem is "multi-threaded instead of multi-process".

Starting all separated process multi-process (FF for example) 'simply' in jails is possible ?
Note : I have good experience with jails. Manage JEE applications Web/App/DB on FreeBSD servers each jail separated...
... but without X


----------



## ohyes (Oct 31, 2015)

re-open this thread just for one thing.
Firefox has finally absolutly no 'private windows'.


A website (I have) without any cookie, except default webapplication server cookie _(JSESSIONID for Java)_, keep your session alive in a new private windows with Firefox.
Using *Ctrl+N* (default shortcut for new private windows).

Question is finally, is there any command line option to get a real private windows ?
Thanks FreeBSD community

_Edit : I realise that my question is stupid.
... No Firefox independant process ... No independant web session.
Correct ?_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 23, 2016)

protocelt said:


> The Firefox Electrolysis project aims to make Firefox a multiprocess browser however. It's still in development at this time.



For now, if you use Firefox 48 or 49, multiprocess in FF (electrolysis) can be enabled,
enter "`about:config`", press return and change

"*browser.tabs.remote.autostart"*  to true,

"*extensions.e10sBlockedByAddons*" to false,

and "*extensions.e10sBlocksEnabling*" to false.

Restart FF.

You can check if electrolysis is enabled, enter `about:support` and check "Multiprocess Windows" line






(After these manipulations FF works much faster for me on my FreeBSD 11-RELEASE system.)


----------

